# What about the U this year?



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

In all fairness, I think it appropriate to have a thread about the utahutes. Seems like the Y thread, utefan wanted to chime in which is typical - in that utahutefan has always viewed their program in comparison to BYU. :wink: 

That said, I think the utahutes have one of the best programs in the nation right now. They have proven that on the field, and especially with the spectacular season they had last year. I have tremendous respect for the utahutes. Keep this thread about them on their own merit and how you view they might do this year.

I see it this way. I think the utahutes will their non-conference schedule - with the toughest game (and maybe only loss) being against Oregon. I'd even put that one at even-steven going in. In conference, they have their two toughest games on the road with BYU and TCU. It took a prayer and a clanged kick to beat TCU at RES last year. On the road at TCU will be tough. Not that TCU is all that imposing as a place to play, but it isn't a home game. And who knows what happens in Provo. Lots of football to play between now and then.

But the utahutes lost the entire core of their team - most to the NFL (huge props to the quality of the program). Time will tell if any of the players now are NFL quality. That is tough. Plus losing both coordinators will be very tough as well. And losing the winningnest QB in school history - that is difficult for any team to come back from. Right now, I'd put the utahutes finishing 9-3, with the losses coming to Oregon, TCU, and BYU, and a trip to the San Diego bowl game. They'll handle the rest of their schedule with ease. They will have a good - but not great team this year. 

Other thoughts?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I think this season looks very promising. I hate to count my chickens before they have hatched, but I see the Utes winning all but 1 or 2 games this year. I think there is a great chance they'll go undefeated as well, but it is hard to overlook the fact that they still don't have their QB position locked in for sure seems to leave them on shaky ground. Corbin Louks is a hell of an athlete, but he's still young, and they have this new JC transfer who will be looking for the starting spot.

Whether they lose to BYU, TCU or Oregon is up in the air, they are all good teams, but if they can hang tough and win the big games, they'll carry the confidence that I believe they need to keep winning. As much as I hate to say it, I think they may be a bit fragile, like BYU was last year. By fragile, I mean their ability to bounce back from a loss is in question. One loss can ruin a team in college football. On the other hand it can be a wake-up call. For Mtn West teams, I tend to believe it is the former.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I think they go 10 - 2 they will not lose both games to TCU and BYU, they will win at least one of those. Oregon is a tough place to play, that could be a good win for them that helps them the rest of the year. The Utes can either walk right through there schedule again or their youth could show through and they could struggle to a 3 or 4 loss year. I really think it depends a lot on how Louks handles the starting job. As for your Jab, I really don't see Utah comparing itself to BYU anymore, they have had two undefeated BCS bowl games and have had much better success in Bowl games than BYU, I think the tide has turned and BYU is trying to get to the level of success that Utah has achieved. :wink:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Though I am true Blue to the core, the utahutes have a very good program right now. utefan has an excellent team to be proud of - independent of anything else. I LOVE going to games at RES - great atmosphere -(better than in Provo in a lot of ways). The crowd can be great and VERY loud. And the stadium lends itself to being more rowdy where you are much more on-top of the game. Its a great place for a game. I have nothing but respect (well, maybe a little hatred ;-)) for the program Coach Whit has going.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

10-3. I think Omar Clayton and Ryan Wolfe have as good a chance to get them in Vegas as Oregon does in Eugene.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Another thought- regardless of records, the game at the end of November should be a barn-burner. We (Utah and BYU fans) have it better than any other two teams' fans in the country because of the rivalry. It doesn't matter what record each team holds, this game is always a good one because of the intense rivalry. The pre-season rankings should indicate a close one this year.

BTW- I think the Utes will blow BYU out of the water in November! GO UTES!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Another thought- regardless of records, the game at the end of November should be a barn-burner. We (Utah and BYU fans) have it better than any other two teams' fans in the country because of the rivalry. It doesn't matter what record each team holds, this game is always a good one because of the intense rivalry. The pre-season rankings should indicate a close one this year.
> 
> BTW- I think the Utes will blow BYU out of the water in November! GO UTES!


+1, besides the blowout, but I think they will win. :mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Though I am true Blue to the core, the utahutes have a very good program right now. utefan has an excellent team to be proud of - independent of anything else. I LOVE going to games at RES - great atmosphere -(better than in Provo in a lot of ways). *The crowd can be great and VERY loud. And the stadium lends itself to being more rowdy where you are much more on-top of the game. Its a great place for a game.* I have nothing but respect (well, maybe a little hatred ;-)) for the program Coach Whit has going.


It used to not be that way, it is amazing what success has brought  I have always loved to go to the games, very fun place to watch a game, one of my favorite to watch football from.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Let's look at there schedule and break it down. There two toughest out of conf. games are at Oregon and vs Louisville. Oregon is a tough place to play, I really give that a wash could go either way. If they win that, watch out. I think they should beat Louisville, beat both of them and they will go undefeated until TCU and BYU. I am pretty sure they got Air Force at home. New Mexico always gives them a tough game, but like I said, they should win. I really don't think they will lose both games against TCU and BYU. Both are on the road, so they could lose. I see them beating TCU setting up for a huge showdown with the team down south. If both teams play up to there ability could be for the BCS bid. The thing about the Y is they might have more talent, but that has been said last year and years before and they have found a way to lose to teams they should not lose to. BYU beats FSU and runs the table they might be the first team to get a bcs bid with one loss. I might even cheer for them if that happens. Only because I have so much respect for Bronco he deserves a great season, just hope its not at utahs expense. I hope Utah spoils them again.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll take issue with one thing you just said. New Mexico has NO chance against the utahutes. They gutted their program this year from top to bottom, and they weren't good last year. They will be horrible. I see utahutes rolling in every game except Oregon, TCU and BYU - all road games against very good programs. Worst the utahutes will do is 9-3 - which is exceptional considering how much they lost. That program is VERY strong now. The rest of the MWC is about two notches below the big three.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I didn't say they would lose to New Mexico I just said for some reason it is a tough game for them, I think it is probably there second biggest rival in the league behind BYU. Either way I am very excited about this year, it is a huge unknown between both Utah and BYU. Both are really rebuilding, and both have a lot of young talent. There was a article on either ESPN or SI.com about BYU about how they are starting to become a huge factor in the recruiting class. They talked about how they are trying to get non lds kids to come to BYU and if they can start doing that they can be a huge force in recruiting. That doesn't make me happy as a Utah fan, but the MWC needs to become a factor and if BYU can help out the cause we might get a chance one day at a automatic bid to a bcs game. Go MWC!!! and the UTES!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

While I get that it would be great to have an automatic bid to a BCS game, I am personally philosophically oppossed to it. I'd like to see NO automatic bids. If we have to live with a BCS system, I'd like to see the 10 best teams - regardless of conference in those games. Of course we'd all love to see a playoff, but that horse has been beat to death.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll put it out there for all you Utah fans. If Utah ends up with a better record or beats my cougs this year I'll spray paint my naked body from the waist up completely red and will take a picture and have it as my avatar until the holy war game the following year! What a sight a boys? Any takers out there? Come on Ute fans with all the confidence in their team, you willing to do the same thing but in BYU blue when my cougs have a better record and kicks your hawk butt's all over LES?


----------

